# Need some help making a decision here.



## ThucisFOB (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm new and i narrowed my choices down to 2 armies. The Eldar or the Blood Angels. I like the eldar and stuff but i've heard people told me i should start space marines and get a hang of it. And my play style is close combat so can you guys recommend me which army?


----------



## skipfit (Apr 1, 2009)

I can't comment on the eldar but I do have a BA army. I would say go for the Blood angels if you like cc. In thier latest codex they have many rules that are meant to get your units into close combat. Most vehicles are Fast and the Descent of angels special rule is nice. Assault squads count as troops. These are only some of the abilities for the Blood angels. I would just check out there codex and compare the two. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Tybux (Feb 21, 2011)

eldar would be more trial by fire but in the end you want to pick the one you like the most if you are going to take the time to put together and paint so much you should like what you are painting the most and not have regrets.


----------

